
DigiCert to Acquire Symantec's Website Security Business - mw6621
https://www.digicert.com/news/digicert-to-acquire-symantec-website-security-business
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14914553](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14914553).

